# إستشارة



## عصام حمامي (14 مارس 2011)

السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أستاذي الكريم صلاح
أرفقت في هذا الموضوع خطوات عمل تول باث
أرجو الإطلاع و تنبيهي عن الأخطاء إن وجدت
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (14 مارس 2011)

و أرفقت مع هذه المشاركة
صورة التنين جاهزة مع التول باث أرجو التأكد من صحتها و تنبيهي للأخطاء إن وجدت


----------



## salah_design (14 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أستاذي الكريم صلاح
> أرفقت في هذا الموضوع خطوات عمل تول باث
> أرجو الإطلاع و تنبيهي عن الأخطاء إن وجدت
> وتقبل تحياتي


الاخ العزيز عصام
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يوجد اخطاء تقريبا ولكني وضعت لك بعض الملاحظات بالصورة مع الشرح 
ارجوا ان يكون فيها الفائدة المرجوه




تقبل تحياتي


----------



## tito_dz (14 مارس 2011)

good work


----------



## salah_design (14 مارس 2011)

tito_dz قال:


> good work


اشكرك اخي على المرور
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (15 مارس 2011)

السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأستاذ الكريم صلاح
أرجو التأكيد على أمر محدد
هل هذا الرسم يسبب المشكلة الموضحة في الصورة المرفقة أم لا
و تقبل فائق تقديري و إحترامي


----------



## عصام حمامي (15 مارس 2011)

Thank you for your encouragement


----------



## salah_design (15 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الأستاذ الكريم صلاح
> أرجو التأكيد على أمر محدد
> هل هذا الرسم يسبب المشكلة الموضحة في الصورة المرفقة أم لا
> و تقبل فائق تقديري و إحترامي


 وعليكم السلام اخي عصام
لا يا اخي ليست السبب
ارجو تطبيق ما شرحه الاخ محمد وعد بالترتيب وملاحظة جميع ملاحظاته وسوف تجد ان الحل بين يديك وعلى كل حال سوف اتواجد بالمساء واطلب من الاخ محمد وعد ان يعيد الشرح بالتفصيل مع الصور اذا كان لديه وقت فانا اعلم انه مشغول هذه الايام والذي انا متاكد منه انه لن يتوانى في افادة الاخوة بالملتقى
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (15 مارس 2011)

الله وحده يعلم بماذا أدعو لكما و جزاكما الله عني كل خير


----------



## salah_design (15 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> الله وحده يعلم بماذا أدعو لكما و جزاكما الله عني كل خير


 بارك الله فيك 
واشكرك من كل قلبي على دعواتك لنا بظهر الغيب
وسوف نبقى على تواصل حتى تصل الى ما تصبوا اليه ان شاء الله
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد وعد (9 أبريل 2011)

اسف على تاخير لانشغالي ولكني حورت برنامج من انسي الى ماك 3


----------



## محمد وعد (9 أبريل 2011)

الانسي ستديو به مشاكل ولا يحتوي على التحديد الالي للz


----------



## محمد وعد (9 أبريل 2011)

ولكن تحديد نقطة الصفر نفسها التي تعلمتها في الانسي استخدمها لل ماك 3


----------

